# Calibrating a Bauman Drop Salter



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Took some time on our new tractor to calibrate the spreader and calculate salt weights. Here is what we did and some info to help others.

Machine Specs.
Kubota B2650 HDSC
Bauman 1140P PTO Driven Spreader

Step 1. Fill the salter and Determine total capacities.

In our case we use all pre-treated Thawrox (Compass Minerals) for sidewalks. Using the capacity of the salter (11 cu.ft.) and subtracting the Empty salter weight (355lbs) we were able to determine a weight of 2200lbs per Cubic Yard of material.

Step 2. Layout the Sample test Area

In our case we have a freshly paved driveway so its the smoothest and cleanest surface possible. We marked out a 100' distance by 5' wide. Total of 500 sq.ft.

Step 3. Spread the Salt.

In our case we started on the lowest setting on the spreader. For simplicity and accuracy we wanted to operate the machine at Full Speed and Full Throttle (2600-2700 Engine RPM) while spreader to make sure we get a consistent spread of materials. Using Medium speed setting in the tractor the pictures shows the spread pattern achieved.

Step 4. Collect the Material

After spreading the Salt we carefully sweep the material up and weight the result. In our case there was a little salt which bounced outside the 5' width and wasn't collected but also appear to have collected a little dirt so for simplicity we called those equal. Weight the material collected, in our case it was 7.5lbs.

Step 5.

Do all the Math.
1. 7.5lbs per 500sq.ft. we prefer to use 1000sq.ft. calcs so that works out to 15Lbs/1000sq.ft.
2. Total Salter Weight 1246lbs - 355lbs Salter Empty = 891lbs of Material
3. So 891 lbs / 15lbs = 59.4lbs Therefore we can Salt 59000 sq.ft. with the salter Full. or a Total of Approx 12,000 Lin. Ft. (3.6km) of Sidewalks.

If you want to salt heavier we either put the tractor in Low speed setting or move the salter up to Setting #2. Repeat all the Test and Calcs again...

In our Case the Kubota is Rated for 1676lbs so even at Max Capacity we are only about %75 of the Rated. Typically we will run it closer to 1050lbs or %63 of Capacity, which should hopefully limit the stress on the machine. For all you JD fans the Capacity is shown as well.

Here is some info as well which is a great read on testing salt quantities. http://www.saltinstitute.org/wp-con...iversity-of-Waterloo-Final-Summary-Report.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

Thanks!


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to do and post this. Hard data like this is tremendously useful.


----------

